# Glazing Fruit Tarts



## cococupcake (May 31, 2011)

Hi! This is my first post, but read this forum all the time and love the help from all of you!

I am increasing my production of fresh fruit tarts at my bakery and normally glaze the fruit with apple or apricot jelly (heated a little and sometimes thinned down) and a pastry brush. This method is fine as long as they sell that same day, but if not, the glaze is basically gone by the end of the day and the fruit looks terrible. I need some advice.

What kind of glazes are y'all using for super shiny fruit? (and maybe prolongs the shelf life.. )

and How are you applying the glazes? Guns, brushes, spray bottles?

Any tips or tricks or products or equipment idea would be great.

Thanks! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Sounds like you are thinning down your Apricot to much, same thing with strawberry. I have worked in places that made apricot  ten divided it added red color and used on strawberry tarts. It works all in the head. (  You said heated a little and thinned down) you thinned down to much. If glaze is warm it can be sprayed on., but pastry brush is best


----------



## cococupcake (May 31, 2011)

OK. i will try to heat only to thin it out enough to brush on.  I don't want to add any color though. a clear glaze would be ideal...  thanks for your thoughts


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

For a clear glaze , make a simple syrup and add gelatin.


----------



## puffpastryaz (Jul 15, 2011)

Late to the thread, but chefedb:

How much gelatin to simple syrup?


----------

